# Fletchers



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

bassmaster2000 said:


> Thanks guys, ill call wild bills and get a report, if someone makes it out that way can you let me know, date we were planning on coming up is january 2nd, weather channel does not show Hillman above freezing for the next 10 days, hoping their right. Decided to stay at the Days Inn in Alpena. *Any good bars in Alpena?*


NO! :lol: Seriously.
If Fletchers isn't hard enough or thick enough, you could try Long or Grand Lakes just north of Alpena. There's a couple of good dive burger bars up that way too on US23. Not that I would know.


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Paperboy 1 said:


> NO! :lol: Seriously.
> If Fletchers isn't hard enough or thick enough, you could try Long or Grand Lakes just north of Alpena. There's a couple of good dive burger bars up that way too on US23. Not that I would know.


Thanks we planned on checking them out while were up there too


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> I was heading up US23 yesterday and driving past Grand Lake I noticed that the whole lake was frozen over in some fashion. How thick?? Who knows. She had a light coating of snow on the ice. Looked awesome.
> 
> This morning is 12 degrees here in Harrisville.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, give me a shout if you need some help on those ausable spots. That would be closer than fletchers for me. Would like to get some gills this year. Haven't done much panfishing other than perch down here.


----------

